# Cohutta - Oct. 10-13



## andlan17 (Oct 4, 2013)

Who all is planning on going? Ill be up late Thursday afternoon. With all these reports of no acorns in the mountains, I think there will be some bears killed on this hunt. How do yall think the hunt will go this year?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 4, 2013)

Im guiding some guys from KY, and its shaping up to be a good hunt. There are pockets of white oaks dropping. If you can find them, you'll have a good hunt. I saw 2 mature bears under 1 dropping white oak on a recent scouting trip.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 4, 2013)

I will be there. I wonder what the pressure will be like. The last I've heard the DNR is still trying to work out detail, but as of right now all the infrastructure will still be closed down. All the pre set up camp grounds, all the secondary gates will stay locked up. It will be like bow season, only with very limited road side camping. There are a lot of people that have to camp when they come up here.


----------



## andlan17 (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought Cohutta was a state run WMA. Is it still considered part of the Chattahoochee National Forest? If so, who is gonna be at the check stations to check out anything killed?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 4, 2013)

Fee areas only will be closed unless the gov shutdown is resolved.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 4, 2013)

andlan17 said:


> I thought Cohutta was a state run WMA. Is it still considered part of the Chattahoochee National Forest? If so, who is gonna be at the check stations to check out anything killed?



Fed land and facilities managed by the state.


----------



## andlan17 (Oct 4, 2013)

> Federal Shutdown NOT Affecting WRD-Controlled Properties
> SOCIAL CIRCLE, Ga. (10/2/2013)
> Due to concern regarding the recent federal shutdown, Georgia Department of Natural Resources’ Wildlife Resources Division wants to assure hunters, anglers and others that Wildlife Resources Division-controlled properties remain open to all scheduled activities. This includes activities, such as hunts on state wildlife management areas on federal lands, as these areas are considered Wildlife Resources Division-controlled.  Questions? Contact your local office: www.georgiawildlife.com/about/contact .



Found this GA WRD website. Sounds like everything should be the same as always. I sure hope so.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 4, 2013)

The USFS told me this morning that all fee areas are closed. Sumac shooting range and all fee campgrounds. It wont affect you unless you planned on camping at a fee area.


----------



## Canyon (Oct 4, 2013)

I'll be headed up Thursday night and packing in.  Haven't had the opportunity to scout with the way this year has run off.  I'm headed to an area that I found two years ago and plan on going till I find fresh sign.  I plan on staying in the back country until Sunday evening or I kill something.  

Anyone else planning on packing in?


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 6, 2013)

Lookin like we're gonna have some good weather for the hunt, no rain, lows around 50 and high's in the low to mid 70's. I like my huntin weather a little cooler than that but thats prudy good temp's for a early October hunt.

Good luck all!
.
.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 6, 2013)

Should be ok, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rev.432 (Oct 6, 2013)

I was thinking about heading up there for the hunt, depends on how things work out. good hunting everyone. God Bless.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

I will be there saturday morning bright and early with a few buddies.


----------



## Jason Huckaby (Oct 7, 2013)

which part of the wma is best to try?   north, south east or west side.   Don't want anyone to give spots away I just like to get in location to get first bear.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 7, 2013)

Jason Huckaby said:


> which part of the wma is best to try?   north, south east or west side.   Don't want anyone to give spots away I just like to get in location to get first bear.



Which ever is the closest to you. There are great areas in all corners. Now, you gotta find em


----------



## andlan17 (Oct 8, 2013)

Do yall expect it to be more crowded than normal because of some of the campgrounds being closed? Im hoping it will be less crowded. I dont want to get up there thursday afternoon and have to fight for a spot in our normal campground.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 8, 2013)

I think it will be a combo of both. I think fewer people will be there a: Don't understand shut down don't effect the hunt or b: know about the limited camping and don't want to/or can't camp on the side of road pull offs. I think it will be more crowded due to the limited camping. Space will be at a premium and you will see every possible square inch of available space crammed with campers and tents.  I for one had planned to camp but won't be because of the space issue (and because work had to cancel my days off, so I only get to hunt Thursday), but I live in Eton at the base of the mountain so it's not that far of a drive. One thing that concerns me is if the secondary roads get opened. If they aren't that will eliminate a lot of area and will concentrate the hunters even more.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 8, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> I think it will be a combo of both. I think fewer people will be there a: Don't understand shut down don't effect the hunt or b: know about the limited camping and don't want to/or can't camp on the side of road pull offs. I think it will be more crowded due to the limited camping. Space will be at a premium and you will see every possible square inch of available space crammed with campers and tents.  I for one had planned to camp but won't be because of the space issue (and because work had to cancel my days off, so I only get to hunt Thursday), but I live in Eton at the base of the mountain so it's not that far of a drive. One thing that concerns me is if the secondary roads get opened. If they aren't that will eliminate a lot of area and will concentrate the hunters even more.



Pleasant Gap and Lackey knob are open.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 8, 2013)

How many bear been killed up there during bow season?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 8, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Pleasant Gap and Lackey knob are open.



Thank you for the info, I was going to check on those tomorrow when I did the check in.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 9, 2013)

Jason Huckaby said:


> which part of the wma is best to try?   north, south east or west side.   Don't want anyone to give spots away I just like to get in location to get first bear.


 looking for deer, then I do not recommend the east side.  Haven't seen many there.  Bears, then anywhere on the WMA you wanna go would be fine.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody have any results to share or heard of any been killed?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 10, 2013)

ChattNFHunter said:


> Anybody have any results to share or heard of any been killed?



I checked out a bear at hwy 2 around 1:00, and mine was the first one checked out at that point.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats, I was supposed to go today, but son had a bad night last night and I didn't get to sleep till 3am.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 10, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> I checked out a bear at hwy 2 around 1:00, and mine was the first one checked out at that point.



Why you tryin' to rub it in man?!?!  Haha...just kidding.  Congrats!!


----------



## mountainman0906 (Oct 10, 2013)

i have never hunted up there and planed on going this weekend and was wondering where can i check in at? im from blueridge and do i have to go all the way on other side of Ellijay or can i check in on this side?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, Ill get some pics up Sat or Sun.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 10, 2013)

There is an unmanned check in point near your end I think. If you get anything you'll have to go to one of the 2 main stations, but I think you can do a check in there. It's marked on the maps you can download from dnr.


----------



## mountainman0906 (Oct 10, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Oct 10, 2013)

Watson Gap would be the unmanned station.


----------



## Muddy Water (Oct 11, 2013)

Any good hunting near Cowpen Mtn? Me and a friend are thinking about hunting up on Cowpen tomorrow and working out way back south down to the creek beds.


----------



## markland (Oct 11, 2013)

You can check in online now as well thru the DNR website.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 11, 2013)

markland said:


> You can check in online now as well thru the DNR website.



That is only for sign in hunts, not check in.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 11, 2013)

My guest from Western Kentucky killed a nice bear this morning. Until this hunt he had never even seen a bear.


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 11, 2013)

Are there a lot of hunters there this week? .....deer, hog, bear taken reports yet?


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 12, 2013)

kno3mike said:


> Are there a lot of hunters there this week? .....deer, hog, bear taken reports yet?



Was over on holly creek yesterday around lunch time and saw a guy getting cited for riding his utv on the fs road by a female gw. He looked really -  upset...lol. Lots of traffic going in. UTV was still sitting there off to the side when i came out. Saw one small bear, bout 150 lbs., on the backside of hickory ridge yesterday morning.   Have not seen the kill sheets posted at the cisco check station.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2013)

We saw 12 bears in 2 days and killed 2. My guest from KY got his bear yesterday morn, and packed his bags and headed home today. Time to grab the smokepole and head to the deer woods!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Was over on holly creek yesterday around lunch time and saw a guy getting cited for riding his utv on the fs road by a female gw. He looked really -  upset...lol. Lots of traffic going in. UTV was still sitting there off to the side when i came out. Saw one small bear, bout 150 lbs., on the backside of hickory ridge yesterday morning.   Have not seen the kill sheets posted at the cisco check station.



Fri at noon there were 6 bears checked out total at hwy 2.


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Killed a female right at sunrise this morning.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 12, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> Killed a female right at sunrise this morning.



Good job Jeff. That wont tote quiet as easy as an ol gobbler. Let me know if you need any help, I have a dead sled handy .


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info....nice bear Timber1...and whitetailfreak always gets the game....I didn't know you could check out at Watson Gap. (Hwy 2)


----------



## Timber1 (Oct 12, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Good job Jeff. That wont tote quiet as easy as an ol gobbler. Let me know if you need any help, I have a dead sled handy .



Thanks for the offer....luckily it was all downhill to mill creek rd...still rough tho. Killed a pretty big copperhead on the way out.  10 bears, 3 bucks, and 4 hogs checked out at cisco.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats ya'll. I'm envious


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Oct 12, 2013)

Were any of the campgrounds closed? If so, did it cause any problems with it being crowded from overflow?


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 13, 2013)

Who killed the 26 lb bear?  Someone here has to know them.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2013)

booger branch benelli said:


> Who killed the 26 lb bear?  Someone here has to know them.



Surely not? Must have been at the Holly Cr station?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2013)

Have I mentioned that I hate when people dont pull their flagging tape


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 13, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Surely not? Must have been at the Holly Cr station?



It was.
  Yep, lots of ATL bought flagging tape on the mtn.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2013)

26 lbs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 13, 2013)

How do you mistake a 26 pound coon sized bear for a legal bear. I guess stuff happens.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Oct 13, 2013)

whitetailfreak said:


> Have I mentioned that I hate when people dont pull their flagging tape



Yep, I hate that too, its the same as littering in my book.


----------



## xjd33x (Oct 13, 2013)

God gave us so many natural landmarks why even use flagging tape? If you have to then take it when you leave!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 13, 2013)

Don't need to be in the woods if ya have to use flagging tape.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 13, 2013)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Don't need to be in the woods if ya have to use flagging tape.



Amen


----------



## xjd33x (Oct 13, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## booger branch benelli (Oct 14, 2013)

I usually come back to the truck with two pocket fulls.  No of it is ever mine.


----------



## markland (Oct 14, 2013)

Etoncathunter said:


> That is only for sign in hunts, not check in.



Yep my bad meant to say that was for sign in hunts only!
26# bear now how in the heck could somebody even make that mistake?  Heck a 100# bear looks small to me!


----------



## DelphicSharpShot (Oct 16, 2013)

markland said:


> Yep my bad meant to say that was for sign in hunts only!
> 26# bear now how in the heck could somebody even make that mistake?  Heck a 100# bear looks small to me!



I find it hard to believe it was a mistake...more likely that whoever it was couldn't be bothered to take 5 minutes to read the regulations.  Even if that were the case...why would anyone want to take a bear that small?


----------



## Etoncathunter (Oct 16, 2013)

I can't believe a 26# bear. People have to be crazy to do that.


----------

